# Unlocking LG C2000 Sim Card Cingular restriction Card



## TerriShares (May 20, 2008)

My Aunt gave me an awesome phone.The nice lady is so tired of me talking to her on my cheap phone through all the static and we have to always repeat,"Can you hear me,can you hear me??" I just wish I could figure out how to unlock the darn thing.It would surely change my life if I could just be able to use this phone.Can anyone here help me?


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

Talk to your cellular provider about using the phone. There is no more advice we can give.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi TerriShares

As DM01 says, we are unable to help with your plight. Hard as it may seem, we have no way in verifying the legitimacy of similar requests. DM01's Advice is the best that can given.

It is against forum rules to assist with any bypassing blocks, passwords etc...

The thread is now closed.


----------

